# Story of love but ...



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

My brother (Brit), 70 in a few weeks, hadn't left the UK for over 40 years and hadn't owned a passport for more than 35 years. But now he is with the love of his life in Slovakia. And he wants to stay (It's a Romeo and Juliet ahhhhhhhh).

He arrived in Slovakia 8/12/2020. He had covid along with his lady, in quite a serious way, followed by neumonia, but both happily survived. After a few cancelled flights his next opportunity was a Ryanair flight on 30/3, but being a tight **** he won't pay for a test so he has cancelled that (well that is the excuse he offered)

So he is now in Slovakia beyond 90 days. (Tax is not an issue. He gets basic state pension but is well loaded with savings, and she works for a Nowegian company and can work from anywhere).

I believe his only option (to stasy in Slovakia) is to get married, or create a legal partnership, and thus get residency and health cover. I wasn't too worried till he recently told me they'd bought a rotivator and were about to cultivate 2 hectares!!!

If anyone has any suggestions or points they'd be welcome. My brother loves fighting authority but I'd like to offer him anything that might let him get what he wants. 

Cheers


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nigele2 said:


> My brother (Brit), 70 in a few weeks, hadn't left the UK for over 40 years and hadn't owned a passport for more than 35 years. But now he is with the love of his life in Slovakia. And he wants to stay (It's a Romeo and Juliet ahhhhhhhh).
> 
> He arrived in Slovakia 8/12/2020. He had covid along with his lady, in quite a serious way, followed by neumonia, but both happily survived. After a few cancelled flights his next opportunity was a Ryanair flight on 30/3, but being a tight **** he won't pay for a test so he has cancelled that (well that is the excuse he offered)
> 
> ...


Don't know all that much about Slovakia, but from what I read here, he might be able to claim rights under the withdrawal agreement. Not sure how that is handled in practice.






Information on the stay in the territory of the Slovak Republic in connection with the withdrawal of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland from the European Union (Brexit) , Police, Ministry of Interior of the Slovak republic


Police, Ministry of Interior of the Slovak republic



www.minv.sk


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts ALKB. I've dug some more but I think the marriage/partnership looks the most workable route. 

But he has a little time to decide. I can't see the 90 day visit thing being an issue. So he can ignore that. And as for the 183 day rule, I assume like in Spain he has another year before he'd needs to declare anything. 

But at almost 70 health may become an issue.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

nigele2 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts ALKB. I've dug some more but I think the marriage/partnership looks the most workable route.
> 
> But he has a little time to decide. I can't see the 90 day visit thing being an issue. So he can ignore that. And as for the 183 day rule, I assume like in Spain he has another year before he'd needs to declare anything.
> 
> But at almost 70 health may become an issue.


He should just keep in mind that most European countries (that are not the UK or Ireland) have registration laws that apply to everybody including citizens of the respective country. So, if he stays longer than 90 days and does not register his residence with the authorities, complying with whatever requirements go with that in Slovakia (like regularizing his stay, enrolling in the country's health care system, etc.), he may well have more problems later on.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If your brother is 70, won't spend money and loves fighting authority, then (a) there's probably not much you can do in this situation, and (b) he's setting himself up well for future fun.

I would assume that he'll be able to fly under the radar for quite a few years before someone figures it out. Either he'll get sick and be stuck with a massive bill because he's not insured, or he'll do something to bring himself to the attention of the authorities and he'll be deported.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nononymous said:


> If your brother is 70, won't spend money and loves fighting authority, then (a) there's probably not much you can do in this situation, and (b) he's setting himself up well for future fun.
> 
> I would assume that he'll be able to fly under the radar for quite a few years before someone figures it out. Either he'll get sick and be stuck with a massive bill because he's not insured, or he'll do something to bring himself to the attention of the authorities and he'll be deported.


Tx Nononymous. As you say he can fly under the radar and the only problem will be if he needs hospital treatment. Then the wheels will come off. And after Brexit and Covid I wonder if rules might tighten. When I had this problem in Spain, entirely due to false spanish beaurocracy, I always ensured I frequently left and returned - which clouded the issue - and I paid tax in both countries for a while. But often there were no border checks or passport scans. Now I guess things will get heavy monitoring if for no other reason than tracing Covid. But hell he appears to be having bags of fun.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

When that day comes, enjoy the pleasure of a well-aimed "I told you so."


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just an update. My brother went to the authorities and was asked to show he had some money. He showed them an ATM statement with a few hundred Euros in it. He has an EHIC card and they said this will be ok until 2025. No one nentioned at any stage that soon he will have been there 150+ days unregistered, and doesn't plan to go anywhere soon. He has a final meeting coming up to formalise things.

I guess Slavakia are short of 70 year olds. Or they like love stories.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Final update. He is in with a minimum of fuss. So I guess the lesson is: whatever the EU may say some just ignore their control freakiness. And to complete the story "they lived happily ever after". Well I hope so.


----------

